# Solved: Dolphin errors



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

On an attempt at installing dolphin i get these errors.
Any ideas welcome!



> Warning: file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/local/bin/php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/home/betafree:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php:/tmp) in /home/betafree/public_html/install/index.php(1587) : runtime-created function on line 2
> 
> Warning: file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/bin/php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/home/betafree:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php:/tmp) in /home/betafree/public_html/install/index.php(1587) : runtime-created function on line 8
> 
> ...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Where are the errors? All I see above are warnings.

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

What's Dolphin?


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

apologies i meant warnings.



> What's Dolphin?


http://www.boonex.com/products/dolphin/


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't know anything about dolphin, but here are some other people who had similar problems and their solutions:

http://www.modmysite.com/showthread.php?t=3662&highlight=basedir
http://www.sixapart.com/movabletype/kb/dynamic/open_basedir_re.html
http://us.php.net/features.safe-mode

Seems like you may want to talk to your host.


----------

